# Tyre Dressing Recommendation?



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I need to get some tyre dressing and having read through some threads, I now realise the importance in the preparation before applying the dressing. Anyway, what do people recommend for tyre dressing? I’m looking for something which can provide a glossy finish if required and also not too expensive, i.e. less than £15. In addition, what are the best applicators?
Cheers


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Chemical guys tyre and trim gel.

Done.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Megs endurance gel is glossy, you can use a small sponge applicator or a paint brush, go staying power too imo.

Chemical guys tyre and trim gel is also good I hear.


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

megs endurance leaves the tires brown after use, so stay away! (but yes, this is long lasting)
Ive tried some CG and others, but these where gone after a few days. the one I'm currently using and love is the autoglym instant tyre dressing. This last very long, gives a nice natural look and is very cheap!
http://shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=AGL-ITD-500


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

hc_tk said:


> megs endurance leaves the tires brown after use, so stay away!


I never experienced that myself but I go through tyres pretty quickly so maybe they don't get a chance discolour.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Zaino Z16:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

+1 for Z16, Lasts longer than my SW Pnue too..
No sling, last and a great matte look.. Looks even better after a few washes and applications..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Over budget slightly, but for me, nothing touches Pinnacle Black Onyx Tire Gel - it's about £19 though.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Meguiar's endurance too. Never had problems with my tyres going brown in all my years of using it.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

kmmfc1 said:


> I need to get some tyre dressing and having read through some threads, I now realise the importance in the preparation before applying the dressing. Anyway, what do people recommend for tyre dressing? I'm looking for something which can provide a glossy finish if required and also not too expensive, i.e. less than £15. In addition, what are the best applicators?
> Cheers


If you're looking for glossy, then the ones I've used are:

CG New Look Trim Gel - glossy for a few days
Autobrite Cherry Tyre Gel - glossy for a lot longer (still going on my car after a week)
Megs Hot Shine Spray - thin gel, lasts a few days (if it doesn't sling itself up the side of your car, takes ages to 'dry')

Everyone will have different experiences due to application method and tyre make (all rubber is different). I even get different results on a set of michelins which are different front to rear (Energy and Primacy).

Applicators - either a blue round applicator, or more likely a bit of cut up sponge that you then throw away - applicators are for water based products, not gels - after 5 mins of washing gel out of an applicator you'll suddenly think "why am I doing this?"

Motorgeek does the Meguiars "Insane Shine" tyre spray - I'd give that a go as well...

T


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have just started using VP high gloss tyre dressing and been pretty impressed with it so far


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

hc_tk said:


> megs endurance leaves the tires brown after use, so stay away!


Can't say i've ever had this either??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I do like CG's New Look and the Autobrite Berry Blast (both quite similar), but I find myself reaching for Zaino Z16 most of the time these days, and am leaning more towards water based dressings atm.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

3M tyre restorer. Easy to use, nice finish and not a sticky gel that will build up on the tyre or sling up the sides.

http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres.php


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> 3M tyre restorer. Easy to use, nice finish and not a sticky gel that will build up on the tyre or sling up the sides.
> 
> http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres.php


Cool - got some of that, and haven't used it yet - will wait until the Autobrite and Britemax wear off the two cars and give this a go.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

tosh said:


> Cool - got some of that, and haven't used it yet - will wait until the Autobrite and Britemax wear off the two cars and give this a go.


Make sure you give the tyres a good clean first.


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

hc_tk said:


> megs endurance leaves the tires brown after use, so stay away! (but yes, this is long lasting)
> Ive tried some CG and others, but these where gone after a few days. the one I'm currently using and love is the autoglym instant tyre dressing. This last very long, gives a nice natural look and is very cheap!
> http://shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=AGL-ITD-500


Yes it will leave the tyres brown after a while.

Simple solution, put some more on!

I have had a bottle of this stuff and it lasted for ages. I always apply 2 coats, first coat goes on, then go round the whole car & apply 2nd coat. I always apply with megs foam applicator.

Leave to dry for a while too.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

hc_tk said:


> megs endurance leaves the tires brown after use...


+1! Can't work out why though? Wierd...

I use CG New look trim gel now - brilliant stuff, I don't use anything else for that department.

I buy a load of sponges (Asda at 30p each), cut them up into three and use that to apply the gel, then chuck it afterwards - works out easier and cheaper for me.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

jon-v8 said:


> +1! Can't work out why though? Wierd...


Maybe it lifts dirt out of the rubber and it settles on the surface or something, I can't see it actually turns clean tyres brown otherwise it'd be the same for everyone?

I can't get on with AG Tyre dressing though it gets everywhere and you just end up having re-clean your alloys after use


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

jon-v8 said:


> +1! Can't work out why though? Wierd...


Its because it is petroliums based i think.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

hc_tk said:


> Its because it is petroliums based i think.


I've only ever had dressing go brown if the tyres aren't cleaned first - bit of APC or degreaser at 4:1 and a brush - keep doing it until your tyres stop releasing brown stuff, then you're done.

Then put whatever you want on top... better if the tyres are dry first (unless it's a water based dressing).


----------



## Navra (Jul 30, 2009)

Swissvax Pneu is the best i`ve tried.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I've experienced brown tyre too from Megs and sling if not fully dry. 

I prefer AG Tyre shine but is does drip due to being very thin. I picked up some TW Touch Dry the other day as it was very cheap (under £4) and it says is ok for interior and tyres - tried it on the tyres and very good if you just want a clean matt look.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

RD50 - Tim at Envy Valeting can supply that. 

Pneu - Really good on new(ish) tyres

Rub A Dub for no sling and I use that on 4x4 tyres.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cant stand Megs Endurance its cack!! I much prefer Zaino Z16 so easy to apply its like milk few drops onto a tire sponge and it spreads like butter its awesome.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Meg's tyre endurance gel.Been fine for me and i've tried loads!.
Pina07


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Can't say i've ever had this either??


Rubbish! It'll be your tyres - Megs Endurance is first rate.


----------

